# Natural gas generator question



## Aztec123 (Oct 14, 2015)

We moved into a house last year that the prior owner had wired for a portable generator backup. The circuit board switchover, exterior plug, list of powered circuits, even the detailed instructions for what to do (1. Open garage…) are all there. But he did not leave the generator. I am thinking of getting a generator once I do the math to determine the load required by the desired circuits. I know his generator was gasoline powered (I can see it in some of the old real estate listing photos of the garage). Since buying the house I have had a natural gas line run near to where the generator would sit, in order to supply a fireplace.

I see online people that sell kits to convert gas-powered generators (Generac XG10,000 for example, or equivalent Honda, etc) to “tri-fuel” generators. I am considering getting something along those lines, and converting it to natural gas, and having a professional plumber arrange some sort of tap in to the existing gas line, with some sort of “quick-connect” hookup. The goal would be to not have to worry about storing gasoline, gasoline going bad, etc. If need be I could have a separate gas line run.

Does this make sense, or am I overlooking anything major? And, once these types of generators are converted with one of these kits, can they run for extended periods on natural gas? Days, if needed? Apparently my new neighborhood doesn't lose power frequently (every 3 years or so) but when it does it can be for a few days. 

thanks for any thoughts!


----------



## Waypoint (Jan 28, 2014)

The setup you described is in use at several of my neighbors' homes and has been for several years without issue. The plumber adds a ball valve for shutoff, and a quick-connect for the generator line. A portable generator fitted with NG regulator and nozzles is wheeled out when needed, and put into service.

With that said...Generac came out with a relatively small 7KW Core Power that I'd consider over this setup. The kit is in the $1900 range and comes complete w/ auto transfer switch, it self-tests to keep the starter battery charged and kicks on automatically during outages. 

Either option is viable.


----------

